# Red Bellies, Less Skittish?



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

Im going to be buying some small RBP piranhas tomorrow and I was hoping with these guys I could try some techniques to make them alittle more open.

I was going to try hand feeding only to get them used to coming to me and the surface for food, does anyone else have any other ideas?

I know putting them in a high traffic area helps but what else can i do?

thanks for the ideas.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Handfeeding them from 1/2"-3" will make a world of difference IMO. It makes all mine totally different fish! I swear by handfeeding! I use frozen foods & hold it while its thawing & they love when you hold it. The difference later will be they'll come to you instead of freaking out at the sight of ya. They'll rise to eat pellets or whatever you offer. Ask sic of chiclids or sacrifice if their rbp are scared.I know sic of chiclids was bit by a 4" rbp that I handfed, which is unheard of at any size for rbp. Especially 3"-5" are usually super scared at this size. Also dark sub, dark back, n low/no light helps. But handfeeding is the key IMO. GL.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

At that size there's really nothing you can do about them being skittish. Once they get bigger the big thing to remember imho is to not over feed them. They're way more bold/agressive on an empty stomach. I feed my adults once a week and the day before any time I walk in the room the immediatly zip to the front of the tank and check me out.


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I'll for sure try alot of hand feedings


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

hand feed as babies and let them be boss in any situation. What i mean by the last part is forinstance when i do a wc when i first get any piranha, once they show ANY sign of agression standing up for their territory i back the tube off and end it immediately. IDC if i only took a gallon out i let them think their aggression makes anything they fear go away. IMO thats key and has always worked for me. with poiranhas youll have to watch for subtle signs which dictate between fear and trying to stand up for themselves when it bcomes to new or younger ones. many will back up towards you but their eyes alone will be fixated on you and once they feel more confident they will show more of their side towards you or face you straight up. many serras will tilt sideways when being submissive and trying to stand up to you etc. Theres many other things but for starters thats what i do and go by


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well mine are about a month and a half old and I got them two weeks ago.
And their definately less shy and move around a lot
Every time I go to the tank to feed them they rise to the top it's really cool that they're getting used to me


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Handfeeding them from 1/2"-3" will make a world of difference IMO. It makes all mine totally different fish! I swear by handfeeding! I use frozen foods & hold it while its thawing & they love when you hold it. The difference later will be they'll come to you instead of freaking out at the sight of ya. They'll rise to eat pellets or whatever you offer. Ask sic of chiclids or sacrifice if their rbp are scared.I know sic of chiclids was bit by a 4" rbp that I handfed, which is unheard of at any size for rbp. Especially 3"-5" are usually super scared at this size. Also dark sub, dark back, n low/no light helps. But handfeeding is the key IMO. GL.


this is my first time keeping piranha, and yes mine are not near as skittish as i have read others tend to be. my lights are on when i please, no set schedule. they are in a room where i spend most of my time at home so lots of trafic in front of the tank. also my tank has no decor, no place to hide. it's rare for them to freak out and smash into the glass anymore. they cruse the whole tank top to bottom left to right.

as far as not over feeding... that's fine as adults, but as juvies if their not kept full there can be canibalisam.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely hand feed them when young. Also I think it is a good idea to introduce some flakes and pellets when young. This will make them accustomed to eating anything that you introduce.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If they're 1" they should be eating whatever you plan to feed. If its too big dice, crunch or whatever to make it a little smaller for them. If you handfeed there's very very little wasted food which means cleaner water.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought my little reds when they were a the size of a toonie and I dint really have to do anything for them to come to the surface. They got use to me feeding them every day, so being the gulttons they are the would chase my hands around when ever it went near the tank. You can make them less shy in several ways, hand feed like the others said is a great way. You can also dim the lights so they dont blind them selves when swimming to the surface, tease them by shaking food at the surface to incourage them to come to the surface, but most of the time if they have the right enviornment and feel fully comfortable with you around they will take what ever you give them as soon as it hits the water. Good luck man and congrats if you get the littles guys.







All you gotta do is be patient with them and they will completly warm up to you within a month or so.


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

well its been 5 days and as soon as I enter the room and look at the tank they come to greet me. I did it so they would only eat if they came to the surface and took it from my hands. Its gotten to the point where I can pull the food out of the water and they will hold on  I hope they stay this way when they get larger.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've found that the more often you feed them the less skittish they become.
To the point where they can almost be like oscars... swimming to you as you approach the tank, rather than divebombing the sides trying to get away.

I like to toss in just a little food several times per day rather than huge feedings spaced at long intervals.



Pancakes said:


> well its been 5 days and as soon as I enter the room and look at the tank they come to greet me. I did it so they would only eat if they came to the surface and took it from my hands. Its gotten to the point where I can pull the food out of the water and they will hold on  I hope they stay this way when they get larger.


Sounds like you've got a great thing goin' there.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

always do funky sh*t when your about to feed them,
jump around tap the glass n throw food in.

In time they will think this means food.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

They are skittish by nature but they get less so over time. Daily feeding in person (not auto feeder) and constant exposure to people is the best thing. Because I have spent a lot of time with them, my adult reds are very friendly and curious, not skittish at all, but every once in a while there's a freak out. It's just how they are.



shiver905 said:


> always do funky sh*t when your about to feed them,
> jump around tap the glass n throw food in.
> 
> In time they will think this means food.


I do this too. I used to tap but now I shake the can of pellets before feeding. Great tip shiver, it totally works. After a while they will just associate you with food and come right up to the glass when they see you (at least mine do).


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

well Ive been hand feeding them only since I got them and they are agressive, they come right the the surface for feeding and are confident enough to stare me down when I walk into the room

Quick Question A LFS near me is selling "baby gold piranhas" they have about 10 in a tank and they are the same size as my RBP (about 1") Can I add one of these in with my shoal of reds at that size?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Pancakes said:


> well Ive been hand feeding them only since I got them and they are agressive, they come right the the surface for feeding and are confident enough to stare me down when I walk into the room
> 
> Quick Question A LFS near me is selling "baby gold piranhas" they have about 10 in a tank and they are the same size as my RBP (about 1") Can I add one of these in with my shoal of reds at that size?


Not recommended. You can keep golds together though. They are more aggressive than reds but can be shoaled.
Wish my lame ass lfs had some baby golds.


----------

